# Green Lantern Screenwriter to write Blade Runner 2



## Steerpike (May 31, 2013)

Feel free to post here about how bad this is going to suck


----------



## Feo Takahari (May 31, 2013)

K.W. Jeter basically pulled it off, and considering how legendarily hamhanded Jeter is, I can buy that Green's talents are enough to make this watchable.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 1, 2013)

If its anywhere as good as the _Alien_ prequel - then that will be another part of my childhood ruined...


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Jun 7, 2013)

> *Blade Runner 2 *Feel free to post here about how bad this is going to suck



This^ is all you need to say. That Bladerunner will have a sequel at all can't be a good thing.



As for the _Alien_ prequel, I haven't seen it. Is it worse than _Alien "Let's Kill Off the Endearing Characters Who Survived Aliens During the Opening Credits in a Way That Doesn't Make Sense" 3?_ Anything _Alien_-related since that can't possibly ruin my childhood.

_Alien 3_ is worse than _Star Wars I, _I dare say. At least with _Star Wars I, _you had the CGI muppet's uvula-wiggle in _Star Wars VI_ to warn you that the franchise was ruined, if Greedo shooting first didn't already tell you that.



So... what can kill Bladerunner 2? CGI, for one thing. Something about that 80's make-up made the replicants like living dolls. I'm assuming special effects are going to crush story (or make the story explode in a dazzlingly brilliant burst of computer-generated flames)... that, or there won't be a story to crush.

Also, an ending that leaves an opening for Bladrunner 3.​


----------



## kayd_mon (Jun 14, 2013)

Why not just do a remake? The fans would hate that just as much (and likely boycott it), but you would probably convince younger viewers who have never seen the original to go see it. A sequel is completely stupid.


----------

